# TiVo reads low storage even after adding 64G



## Car121 (7 mo ago)

I added a 64g C drive flash to my Tivo 4K and it still saids at times that I’m running out of storage even though I haven’t been adding anything . I have to clear cache constantly to make that warning go. I just don’t understand how I’m running out of space if I added 64g drive and shows a lot of space available in storage . Any help on this issue


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Car121 said:


> I added a 64g C drive flash to my Tivo 4K and it still saids at times that I’m running out of storage even though I haven’t been adding anything . I have to clear cache constantly to make that warning go. I just don’t understand how I’m running out of space if I added 64g drive and shows a lot of space available in storage . Any help on this issue


You need to transfer as many apps as you can onto the card. It’s your internal storage that’s low.


----------



## Car121 (7 mo ago)

I did I moved all the ones that it would allow me to move. I mostly just use my Tivimate app to watch tv and I have that one on the usb card. I tried to move Netflix and some others that came installed on Tivo but it doesn’t give me that option to move them.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Car121 said:


> I did I moved all the ones that it would allow me to move. I mostly just use my Tivimate app to watch tv and I have that one on the usb card. I tried to move Netflix and some others that came installed on Tivo but it doesn’t give me that option to move them.


Well unfortunately you might have to do a factory reset then I would think. Did you try one of those android apps that cleans out unneeded files? That might be the only other thing.


----------



## Car121 (7 mo ago)

I have the background app, it stops anything running back ground no others.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Car121 said:


> I have the background app, it stops anything running back ground no others.



I was thinking something more like TV memory cleaner which is on the Aptoide TV app.


----------



## Car121 (7 mo ago)

Oh ok I’ll try that and see thank you


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Car121 said:


> Oh ok I’ll try that and see thank you


storage is disc space vs background memory


----------



## Car121 (7 mo ago)

So just to confirm I can get this app at the google store and it’s called Aptoide Tv?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Car121 said:


> So just to confirm I can get this app at the google store and it’s called Aptoide Tv?


I think so. I also use unlinked. There’s videos on YouTube on how to install and add stores.


----------

